# Lookin' for Skype-happy people



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Hi

I'm lookin' for some people who are on Skype often and are interested in group calls, no mic, just voice chats. I usually get some group calls going with a handful of people and we talk and play stupid little multiplayer games, in other words : fun times.

If anyone is interested in joining please let me know, anybody is welcome aslong as they are friendly and has a Skype.

This isn't anything serious and just to have a good time, there's no set time when I usually host these things.

If you're not sure or too anxious you're welcome to just join and sit and listen untill you feel comfortable enough talking.

That's it. Peace.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I would like too.. try voice :s
i guess.. user is zeak16.. new to skype.. how do i get added?XD


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE (Jul 27, 2013)

I could give that a go. My skype name is doggycoolman
What games did you have in mind btw?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

We play stuff like pictionary or some cards on websites, nothing too fancy, it's more about the social scene I guess you could say.

I'll add you both and let you know if there's a call going so you can join in.

If you see a contact request from some guy called the Mad Scientist you can assume it's me.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I want to join! Add me, please! :b


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Alright, added you three.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll join :3


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> I'll join :3


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

NoHeart said:


>


Is that a no ?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> Is that a no ?


Sorry.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> Sorry.


Fine then.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

But wait think of all the good times we've had!!
I guess I'll just have to...... CRASH YOUR SKYPE PARTIES MWUHUHU > : D


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> But wait think of all the good times we've had!!
> I guess I'll just have to...... CRASH YOUR SKYPE PARTIES MWUHUHU > : D


I'll make you the official crasher then.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> I'll make you the official crasher then.


:O YAY! I feel so privileged :3 And I'll make you all play Dinglepop


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> :O YAY! I feel so privileged :3 And I'll make you all play Dinglepop


Don't make me regret my decision now.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> Don't make me regret my decision now.


The Dingle has spoken. Lola must be allowed in your Skype parties.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> The Dingle has spoken. Lola must be allowed in your Skype parties.


You hijacked this thread so badly.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> You hijacked this thread so badly.


Soz boz ;(


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

my skype is authentic_tiff.  I'm down for chatting via Skype


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Added you.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

NoHeart said:


> Added you.


Add me, son.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

cooperativeCreature said:


> Add me, son.


:con


----------



## valeriemoralesx (Jun 21, 2013)

Add me! 

vali6281


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

I've got you added NoHeart but only have a cam. If I buy a mic do I just plug it into the mic slot and it will work?


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

I wouldn't mind joining 
I'm fruglerock


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Alright, will add ya folks.

And that should work yeah random person.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Are you guys still doing this o.o If so, I'd like the join. My skype is Autumn.26


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Autumn26 said:


> Are you guys still doing this o.o If so, I'd like the join. My skype is Autumn.26


Yah we are, I'll add ya.


----------



## hoodooed (Aug 20, 2013)

I'd love to join in on this! I'm *hal.d.b*


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll try... haha. omofca


----------



## fellow (Aug 30, 2013)

Whoever wants to skype, add me! jaythepunk141


----------

